# Littleone

## Fialy

. :10:     ""  .
...
   . :9:  :6:   13            . ,       ,      ,   .
, -        .    ,   .

       .
http://mdr7.ru/forum5.html

----------


## VeronikaK

, ?  :10: 
     ,   !  :9: 
 , !!!

----------

.
   ,            :050: 
   ,         .

----------


## .....

,     .    .    ,      .      5 .
      .   .

----------


## N.Zh.

,    ,      1 ,      - ,   ?

----------

> ,    ,      1 ,      - ,   ?


     ,   .       ,     . 
   ,   ,     .        ,     ....

----------


## 77

. 
http://www.usynovite.ru/child/?id=dgm03-15g9i
   ,    .   ,  :-)

----------

- .   .

----------


## AVARIA_NET

> - .   .


    ...  2     
      ...

----------

> - .   .


 2     ,      .   - ,    -      :8: .     -,      -    , .   ,      -     .

----------

